
New honeycomb tire is 'bulletproof'  - prakash
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13639_3-10098240-42.html?tag=mncol
======
k4st
I remember seeing this on Reddit or Digg some time ago (maybe one or two years
ago) and was hoping I would eventually hear something about it again.

The one deterrent I can see to adoption is that police might not like it. No
longer would they be able to shoot someone's tires out or put spikes out on a
road to slow them down.

